
A small health tech startup beat Alphabet with a coronavirus screening tool - nicmaquet
https://www.protocol.com/vital-coronavirus-checker-symptoms-website
======
verdverm
Sounds like this "startup" did the same thing 1000s of websites and apps have
done... post some possible systems and risk factors.

Another corona article for someones ego

